# Eureka Mignon clumping



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi

I have issues with clumping.

If humidity, little I can do, however what about static, any ways to reduce?

Thinking of a new grinder but this may not be the answer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

With the Mignon having small burrs (53 mm from memory), clumping is always a bit of an issue with tighter grinding. This is not really a problem as it is universal to this machine and many think its advantages such as reliability and build quality, compensate for it. usually a quick stir of the grinds with a fork or something similar breaks the clumps but, but I take your point on how it is annoying!


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

The stock answer seems to be "they all do that, sir".

The only change I have made to mine is to replace worn burrs. It transformed the coffee but didn't appear to me to affect the clumping to any extent that makes a difference to my process. One or other of the various distribution techniques still required.

So, having gone through a set of burrs, I think my Mignon was more used when I got it than I'd expected. Is yours old?

Caveat: I am inexperienced but interested - if there are easy means to avoid clumping I'd be all ears too.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for those comments.

The machine is 8 years old, but the burrs changed 6 months ago.

As you have both said its sort of part and parcel. Hoping the new grind on demand machines may have resolved the issue. That or my cocktail stick will get more use.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Mine does too. But as you need to press the button twice for a double. So I press then stir, then press again.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> Mine does too. But as you need to press the button twice for a double. So I press then stir, then press again.


Mine is a doser, which I was part blaming. Sounds like the Burr size as per DFK41's comment is more to do with it.

I was hoping small amount, i.e. grind on demand would remove or diminish. A quick stir is not the end of the world, lets be honest.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a doser and if you flick it frequently enough during grinding, clumping is minimized. If you single dose like I do, use a water spray bottle to slightly wet the beans. It will be a bit more moist than RDT but it works well with me to reduce clumping and grind retention. I still use a funnel (IDR by Costas of Sweden) and WDT before tamping.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

I feel like I've had a bit of a breakthrough on the clumping with my Mignon. I am now freezing beans and just filling the hopper with a few shots worth at a time. I did it for freshness of beans but it seems to have improved the clumping thing quite a bit too.


----------

